# How do you get contracts with main homebuilders?



## robertpaint (Oct 7, 2007)

And what do you need? 

I'm talking about KB Homes, D.R. Horton, etc...

Do any of you do business with them? If so, what is the pay?

Any information will be great, thanks.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

be the lowest priced, work for pretty much free and you will get the builders.


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

Unless you have a very large crew,I am talking 20 guys minimal who can be there at a moments notice and don't mind doing the same job over and over because another sub messed up your work,free of charge of course.

Also the money isn't great and you will be kissing each and every home good nite.Crew will need to be able to spray 3000 sq foot homes in a cpl hours,enamel it in half a day....make it look like the Taj Mahal,regarless of your bid,with builders that large you don't get what you pay for and you will never win an argument with them.They will give you a boatload of homes if you can do all that,few years down the road you will be spent and out of there.

I did it for Toll for years.

One other thing,now is not the time for painting new homes,incase you haven't noticed market sucks and prolly wont be any better till end of 08 early 09.Subs working for big builders now are being asked to slash prices from 5 to 8% or go down the road.

Long of the short when things are booming,work is plentiful money good but in the end they will chew you up and spit you out.

good luck


----------



## robertpaint (Oct 7, 2007)

How cheap are we talking about? Will I at least be able to pull 50k a year?

Also, I have insurance and workman's comp. I read that all you need is insurance.

Please, this will really help me.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't do it. They will low ball you to death.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

In addition to waiting 90 days to get paid.

Wow! This is starting to sound enticing.

Really, it is!

Ed


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

ah hell robert...do it...you appear to be a perfect fit for that market...


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Robert, we did almost 500 units for Centex.

What you need to do, to get into the fray, is get on their vendor list.

Do that at their local, or regional office where all the bean counters hang out. Not at a site superintendent's job shack, although his recommendation or desire to have you aboard would be to your benefit.

They will look at your track record, and invite you to bid their projects if they deem you acceptable. They will tell you, in no uncertain terms, what requirements they have, as far as insurance and such goes.

They do let out bids for smaller lots of units. A large project will most likely be split up into a number of phases.

In my experience, they have a tedious process for payment that can, and will change from time to time.

You can make big money working for them. You must watch carefully for demands of extras, and changes in plans and specs. Interference from other trades is a major biggie, because they demand work be expedited.

The big companies are nothing more than bean counters.
College educated, skill in trades preferred, bottom line penny counters.

Be prepared to be the lowest bidder, and then enter the lion's den of brutal, experienced negotiators who will grind down any figure presented.

That, is how they earn their money. And they do it well.

The Centex homes we worked on, with notable exceptions, were at least as good, or better than others I've worked on. We earned a living.

You could get on with almost any building corporation. Bottom line is all that counts. They have not a stitch of loyalty for past work done well.

Now, may be the worst time to work for a big builder. Read the news.

Good luck!
You'll need it.
r


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*10-16-07*

Robert, did you read of drhorton down 39% in sales?
Pulte and shea also down.
chances are none of them will be doing much for a while.
one thing to watch is the supply of new homes on the market

there is a major building boom in dubai
want to take a 747 to work?
r


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

There is less new homes being built right now so the builders are looking to make as much as possible off each one they do manage to sell. Most of the builders in my area that were not using illegal alien labor are starting to do so now, you will not be able to underbid guys who are doing houses for $1 a ft. floor space. Unless you have a huge ammount of builders and the crews that are fast enough to do the work you will loose your a$$ in new construction.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Robert, did you read of drhorton down 39% in sales?
> Pulte and shea also down.
> chances are none of them will be doing much for a while.
> one thing to watch is the supply of new homes on the market
> ...


I had never heard of Drhorton untill recently. They cut in a good sized subdivison threw up about 20 houses and all of them are empty. 
I have had some good sucess with new construction. I do not work for big builders, i have had good profits with smaller builders. Yet most new construction is slowing down. Now my not be the best time to lock in with new construction.


----------



## Amber (Aug 20, 2006)

I have worked with DR Horton, KB, Shea and few others. They want the lowest price possible with the majority of the liability on your shoulders. I would suggest that you have a lawyer review the contract before you sign. They also pay slow and have tight restrictions on how they should be invoiced. God forbid you invoice them on the 16th and not the 15th...you are out another 45 days on pay. KB is the worst.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

robertpaint said:


> How cheap are we talking about? Will I at least be able to pull 50k a year?
> 
> Also, I have insurance and workman's comp. I read that all you need is insurance.
> 
> Please, this will really help me.


ok, im being serious - and trying to help you.


but with that mindset displayed above - why not just get a job & work for someone else?

being a sub for one of the larger companies (just from what i've observed) is alot like working for them as an employee anyways. Actually, they treat their employees much better. Funny - these employees have much nicer cars than their subcontractor counterparts


you'd make your $50K/year with 8 hour days im sure. no weekends or late nights. no waiting to be paid (except the 6 days between one Friday and the next)


so, im just kind of curious why you wouldn't go this route - heck, why should you NOT go this route???


----------



## sisisi (Nov 26, 2007)

:w00ton't work por builders. Don't loose your time, they are mind andbody killers. If some day they don't find idiots, they will have to pay real money. they suck your blood.


----------



## painter jeff (Dec 5, 2007)

*contracts with homebuilders*

Join the Home Builders Association in your area...Go to meetings and mingle...Once you are a member , get member list and start calling


----------

